# Problems with HBO app through TIVO-pls weigh in



## luckylady814 (May 30, 2018)

Which HBO app do you have on your TIVO box? Through the APP option, *I can only get HBO GO*. The problem is I need the *HBO Now app* because I signed up for HBO through Hulu. I can get it on my mobile devices with HBO NOW, but don't see that app in my Tivo. SOOO I'm having trouble determining if the problem is my TIVO, my TV, or Hulu. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HBO has not made the 'HBO NOW' app available for the TiVo platform, only the 'HBO GO' app, which requires a cable or satellite provider subscription to HBO ... and a provider that allows access via HBO GO on the TiVo platform. 

If you paid for HBO via Hulu, is the HBO content not available via the Hulu app on TiVo? (If you're an Amazon Prime customer, I believe you could get HBO as an Amazon Channel ... and access the content via the Prime Video app on TiVos.)


----------



## luckylady814 (May 30, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> HBO has not made the 'HBO NOW' app available for the TiVo platform, only the 'HBO GO' app, which requires a cable or satellite provider subscription to HBO ... and a provider that allows access via HBO GO on the TiVo platform.
> 
> If you paid for HBO via Hulu, is the HBO content not available via the Hulu app on TiVo? (If you're an Amazon Prime customer, I believe you could get HBO as an Amazon Channel ... and access the content via the Prime Video app on TiVos.)


Thanks for quick response. I also have a roku 2. I tried going through that way and same problem. I tried to research if the Roku 2 is incompatible and couldn't find anything. When I called Hulu the woman said it was my tv that was the problem. She said it was too old. I have a 55" LCD flat that's only 3 years old. Thoughts?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is a TiVo forum?

Just a thought...

https://help.hulu.com/en-us/hulu-credentials-on-hbo-now-app

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

luckylady814 said:


> Thanks for quick response. I also have a roku 2. I tried going through that way and same problem. I tried to research if the Roku 2 is incompatible and couldn't find anything. When I called Hulu the woman said it was my tv that was the problem. She said it was too old. I have a 55" LCD flat that's only 3 years old. Thoughts?


HBO NOW should be supported on the Roku 2 per HBO's support info, here: Which devices work with HBO NOW?

And it looks like the Roku 2 should support the latest Hulu app, as well: https://help.hulu.com/en-us/supported-roku

Have you tried removing these channels from your Roku and then adding them back again?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I did CBS all access via amazon prime. I could not get cbs programming through the cbs app but only through Prime. 

Maybe you need to go through Hulu only?


----------

